# Sickness after water change



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

I did a 30-40% water change yesterday for my Malawi tank. Last night, when I was feeding them supper, they didn't seem to be eating. 
This morning, I found 1 yellow lab dead, and another yellow lab is acting weird. not moving a lot, and with his mouth open and close all the time.....the other fishes are not very active as well.
I did everything as usual, dont know what's wrong. And is there anything I could do to save that yellow lab? or the whole tank?
Thanks.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

anytime I see the fish arent eating or I see white poo...I dose the tank with metro!
act fast tho...good luck


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

The product is called metro? 
the symtom is the fishes are moving their mouth rapidly....open and close all the time...


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Metronidazole...possible late stages of bloat, if u already lost some fish...do u see any white poo?

wait for the pros to come answer for u... :thumb:


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

I didn't pay attention to the white poo though. SO bloating occur after water change? They were healthy before the water change.
I was browsing for metro info online, and saw Focus. Have you used that before?


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks pal, and wish me luck


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

When you did the water change did you use declorinator?


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Ohh shoot! I forgot about that! OMG.
So I added Seachem Metro last night, and some of them started to eat a bit, not much. Should I be feeding them regularly? Or should I cut it back?
Is it too late to add declorinator?


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Add declorinator ASAP! Hopefully it will help! Good luck!


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder! Hope I will learn this lesson.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

u forgot the declorinator?... :roll:

I think your fish were sick to begin with...cuz with a well estabished tank, even if u forgot just once...your fish shouldve have been fine... :thumb:


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

I know, I know.....it was a bad mistake....  
But my tank is well established, cycled. And I don't think they were sick before. I believe that;s why they still survive. They are just stressed out without the declorinator, i guess.
but 1 thing I realized is that when I changed the water, i didn't clean up all the brown algae, but they are all gone (pretty much) today. Does clorine has anything to do with the algae? 
They are doing better btw, most of them started to eat.



jordanroda said:


> u forgot the declorinator?... :roll:
> 
> I think your fish were sick to begin with...cuz with a well estabished tank, even if u forgot just once...your fish shouldve have been fine... :thumb:


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

I know, I know.....it was a bad mistake....  
But my tank is well established, cycled. And I don't think they were sick before. I believe that;s why they still survive. They are just stressed out without the declorinator, i guess.
but 1 thing I realized is that when I changed the water, i didn't clean up all the brown algae, but they are all gone (pretty much) today. Does clorine has anything to do with the algae? 
They are doing better btw, most of them started to eat.



jordanroda said:


> u forgot the declorinator?... :roll:
> 
> I think your fish were sick to begin with...cuz with a well estabished tank, even if u forgot just once...your fish shouldve have been fine... :thumb:


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Normally fish can tolerate a 30% water change using chlorinated tap water (Without adding conditioner), but any amount of water WITH chloramines is lethal to them. Algae is mainly due to prolonged light exposure and high nitrate levels.


----------

